# Mini Complete - Titans



## Gill (26 Jan 2021)

As I have setup my Office desk now. 
Just waiting on the Custom Keyboard, mouse and Desk Mat to arrive. Thought it would be a good time to set this teeny thing up again. 
No Heating as never have used them in this. And room temp has been fine. 
Sumped as Normal  - Sponges  + Bio Balls + Ceramic Rings + polishing sponge.

Used the Sand from last time.
Have not decided on the planting yet, but will have a few things in it. 
Hardscape I will build this myself, from bits I find when I go to Deans. 
This will house Gammarus shrimp and a pair of Heterandria Formosa, depending on when I can find some.  Will also put some seed shrimp in there. 

I will post pix of the hardscaping and planting etc when that starts. 


I was hoping to get the new Paludarium version of this, but its still sold out.


----------



## Sarpijk (27 Jan 2021)

Hi, isn't this awfully small for any fish?


----------



## alto (27 Jan 2021)

Sarpijk said:


> Hi, isn't this awfully small for any fish?


Pretty much Standing Room Only
Even though H formosa is tiny it still deserves more swimming room than these miniature boxes allow https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/heterandria-formosa/


----------



## Wookii (27 Jan 2021)

Come on @Gill, you can't seriously be considering putting fish in that?


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2021)

Apologies, I should have clarified. This will house the fry from then pair I will buy for the main tank. As the fry are minute will look good in scale against the planting. The fry will be easier to feed in this with BBS and guppy crumb.


----------



## noodlesuk (27 Jan 2021)

Interesting project, there is something appealing about these small all in one systems and Pico setups. Can't wait to see the project progression.


----------



## Wookii (27 Jan 2021)

Gill said:


> Apologies, I should have clarified. This will house the fry from then pair I will buy for the main tank. As the fry are minute will look good in scale against the planting. The fry will be easier to feed in this with BBS and guppy crumb.



Ah, that makes more sense 

I do like the idea of them, with the miniature hardscape, some tiny leafed plants like moss etc, with maybe a breeding pair of cherries.


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Ah, that makes more sense
> 
> I do like the idea of them, with the miniature hardscape, some tiny leafed plants like moss etc, with maybe a breeding pair of cherries.


Thanks, Yeah the smaller the tank. The more of a challenge to create something that looks to scale. I want a jungle theme this time I think, so need to think about planting and what stems to use to give it a good look.


----------



## dcurzon (27 Jan 2021)

I think that looks awesome!  and you can get a heater for it also :O


----------



## Wookii (27 Jan 2021)

Gill said:


> Thanks, Yeah the smaller the tank. The more of a challenge to create something that looks to scale. I want a jungle theme this time I think, so need to think about planting and what stems to use to give it a good look.



Its a challenge for sure, finding a small enough stem plant, and also one that will grow fine without CO2.

Didiplis Diandra is one that springs to mind? Maybe a few sprigs of Tripartita Mini perhaps, or a couple of small stems of Rotala Indica 'Bonsai' as a centre piece plant? The problem might be keeping them in a very thin layer of substrate.

Outside of that epiphtyes seem the obvious choice - lots of options in weird and wonderful miniature buces, some Anubias Pangolino maybe, or some Riccardia Chamedryfolia, plus most any moss ofcourse.


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Its a challenge for sure, finding a small enough stem plant, and also one that will grow fine without CO2.
> 
> Didiplis Diandra is one that springs to mind? Maybe a few sprigs of Tripartita Mini perhaps, or a couple of small stems of Rotala Indica 'Bonsai' as a centre piece plant? The problem might be keeping them in a very thin layer of substrate.
> 
> Outside of that epiphtyes seem the obvious choice - lots of options in weird and wonderful miniature buces, some Anubias Pangolino maybe, or some Riccardia Chamedryfolia, plus most any moss ofcourse.


Planting wont be a problem. I use moss pads and poke the plants into them and it works fine. Or I was going to use moss mesh cover in Weeping Moss, And plant into that. Will see what I Decide


----------



## dean (27 Jan 2021)

How much are these and where did you get it from 
Moss carpet sounds great idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2021)

dean said:


> How much are these and where did you get it from
> Moss carpet sounds great idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can buy them on ebay now, and there are many variants to this original design.
Mini Complete tank

Cheapest price I think


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Its a challenge for sure, finding a small enough stem plant, and also one that will grow fine without CO2.
> 
> Didiplis Diandra is one that springs to mind? Maybe a few sprigs of Tripartita Mini perhaps, or a couple of small stems of Rotala Indica 'Bonsai' as a centre piece plant? The problem might be keeping them in a very thin layer of substrate.
> 
> Outside of that epiphtyes seem the obvious choice - lots of options in weird and wonderful miniature buces, some Anubias Pangolino maybe, or some Riccardia Chamedryfolia, plus most any moss ofcourse.



Well I just had a look, and low and behold the following is now in my basket. 
Godzilla (kedagang red)
Kedagang Mini
Riccardia chamedryfolia on a mesh pad
ANUBIAS NANA PANGOLINO
and some hargrass to simulate stems etc. 
Will def have a look at the bonsai rotala


----------



## Wookii (27 Jan 2021)

Gill said:


> You can buy them on ebay now, and there are many variants to this original design.
> Mini Complete tank
> 
> Cheapest price I think



Do they all come with heaters - it doesn’t mention one in that second link? Also, have you figured out a way to put the light on a timer?


----------



## Gill (27 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Do they all come with heaters - it doesn’t mention one in that second link? Also, have you figured out a way to put the light on a timer?



No they don't all come with heaters and to be fair. Not used one in these. Temp stays quite stable around 18 ish. Nope not found a way to add a timer. Only thing I can think of is plugging the Light unit into a Smart plug with USB outlet and see if that works.


----------



## Wookii (27 Jan 2021)

Gill said:


> Well I just had a look, and low and behold the following is now in my basket.
> Godzilla (kedagang red)
> Kedagang Mini
> Riccardia chamedryfolia on a mesh pad
> ...



Couldn't resist - I really fancy one of these for my desk at work. I went with this slightly larger one here:









						MUYE Mini Complete Tank / Nano Desktop / Aquascape / Shrimp / Aquarium  | eBay
					

MUYE 'Mini Complete Tank'. The perfect desktop aquarium! Despite the picture this aquarium is not suitable for the keeping of fish. Tank Material : Main Tank: Optiwhite Glass. Main Tank: 15 10 12.5cm (L W H).



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




They had me at ‘opiwhite’ 😂


----------



## Wookii (27 Jan 2021)

Gill said:


> No they don't all come with heaters and to be fair. Not used one in these. Temp stays quite stable around 18 ish. Nope not found a way to add a timer. Only thing I can think of is plugging the Light unit into a Smart plug with USB outlet and see if that works.



This might work:

SONOFF Micro USB Smart WiFi Adaptor 5V
Amazon product


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2021)

That looks really good.

Lol I have spent so much on plants and shrimp, fish and equipment etc. Not even been looking, just buy it now and check out.
Must have 30+ orders coming. And still have the main shrimp and fish to pay for. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> This might work:
> 
> SONOFF Micro USB Smart WiFi Adaptor 5V
> Amazon product


Well thats good , one on its way to me

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2021)

I have also upgraded the filter pump, to a 2/3 LPM pump, as want a much stronger flow in this one. And it only cost 5.75GBP, and is smaller than the pump that comes with it. So will give more room for media etc.
USB Mini pump

I also need to drain this down and fix the outlet weir, as for some reason it has slightly warped. So will need to Glue it into place. As it has fallen off into the tank. I could just buy a brand new one, but like that I have one of the original designs. 
Just need to find a nice Cheese board for it to sit on.


----------



## Wookii (28 Jan 2021)

Gill said:


> I have also upgraded the filter pump, to a 2/3 LPM pump, as want a much stronger flow in this one. And it only cost 5.75GBP, and is smaller than the pump that comes with it. So will give more room for media etc.
> USB Mini pump
> 
> I also need to drain this down and fix the outlet weir, as for some reason it has slightly warped. So will need to Glue it into place. As it has fallen off into the tank. I could just buy a brand new one, but like that I have one of the original designs.
> Just need to find a nice Cheese board for it to sit on.


Wow - that's a serious turnover, like 120x-180x per hour? I assume they achieve no where near that in reality then?


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Wow - that's a serious turnover, like 120x-180x per hour? I assume they achieve no where near that in reality then?


No TBH, they don't really. The flow is a trickle. And I wanted a proper Turnover, I Will have to modify the outlet to count for the increased flow. As The original design uses the weight of the Lid with the LED unit sitting ontop, to deflect the flow into the tank. A small piece of plastic should be enough to deflect the flow into the tank, without putting too much pressure on the Lid. Will just glue it into place to act as a baffle.


----------



## Wookii (28 Jan 2021)

Gill said:


> No TBH, they don't really. The flow is a trickle. And I wanted a proper Turnover, I Will have to modify the outlet to count for the increased flow. As The original design uses the weight of the Lid with the LED unit sitting ontop, to deflect the flow into the tank. A small piece of plastic should be enough to deflect the flow into the tank, without putting too much pressure on the Lid. Will just glue it into place to act as a baffle.



Sounds like a good plan. Am I right in thinking that the outflow is just a surface level overflow weir also? I was thinking of adding an additional element to make it draw from the bottom of the tank instead (without removing the original weir, so the tank water level is maintained)


----------



## dean (28 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> This might work:
> 
> SONOFF Micro USB Smart WiFi Adaptor 5V
> Amazon product




Link won’t work for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (28 Jan 2021)

dean said:


> Link won’t work for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still works fine still for me Dean, by PC or iPhone. Try searching for "SONOFF MIcro USB" on Amazon if it still doesn't work for you.


----------



## Paul Kettless (28 Jan 2021)

Interesting project. I have seen these for sale on Scaped Nature website, I dismissed them as novelty yo be honest.  Will be interested to see how this this develops.


----------



## Wookii (28 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Interesting project. I have seen these for sale on Scaped Nature website, I dismissed them as novelty yo be honest.  Will be interested to see how this this develops.



Oh they're very much a novelty Paul - I can't see anyone buying one as their main tank - but they look great for a bit of fun using a few spare cuttings, and chippings from the bottom of your hardscape stash box. 

They might also be ideal for those places where even a typical nano cube/tank isn't really practical (like my desk at work ) - though I'm looking forward to the comments from my guys in the factory asking me "What the f@#k's that supposed to be?!" 😂


----------



## Paul Kettless (28 Jan 2021)

I think it will be added to the birthday list for sure


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Still works fine still for me Dean, by PC or iPhone. Try searching for "SONOFF MIcro USB" on Amazon if it still doesn't work for you.


Yeah Link did not work, So just searched for it instead


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Am I right in thinking that the outflow is just a surface level overflow weir also? I was thinking of adding an additional element to make it draw from the bottom of the tank instead (without removing the original weir, so the tank water level is maintained)


Yeah it is, just a weir teeth outflow. 

The Inlet is multi level. Top is just one slit and Just low middle weir. It works well.


Wookii said:


> Oh they're very much a novelty Paul - I can't see anyone buying one as their main tank - but they look great for a bit of fun using a few spare cuttings, and chippings from the bottom of your hardscape stash box.
> 
> They might also be ideal for those places where even a typical nano cube/tank isn't really practical (like my desk at work ) - though I'm looking forward to the comments from my guys in the factory asking me "What the f@#k's that supposed to be?!" 😂


Exactly, it is a fun little tank to experiment with. And seeing what you can do with it and see what sense of scale you can achieve. 



I have moved this to the dresser, as the dog keeps trying to knock it off the desk. 
All plants have been ordered and will see what kind of scape i can make this time.


----------



## Gill (28 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Wow - that's a serious turnover, like 120x-180x per hour? I assume they achieve no where near that in reality then?


We used to sell these at work for water changes for the Marine keepers. As they are small enough to fit inside their water barrels of RO or Salt.


----------



## Gill (29 Jan 2021)

So the plants arrived at the same time as the main tank and all the things to go with it. 
So had dumped these plants in to tub to wait untill i had finished that one. 
I have not attached any of the plants to anything. All I have done is added a layer of Spiky Moss to the substrate and then placed these plants ontop. 
The anubias as soooo tiny and loook lost even i this size. Instead of making a background. I though I would try using the IAL and place them across the back and see what happens. So far I like it. 
There was a random stem sprig, so added that also, and will see what becomes of it.


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2021)

Little to no scaping, just chucked them in.
Spiky moss for a base and ricardia. 













Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlesuk (30 Jan 2021)

I like it. The scale looks great, wouldn't know it was a tiny tank from some of the pictures.


----------



## Gill (30 Jan 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> I like it. The scale looks great, wouldn't know it was a tiny tank from some of the pictures.


It will look alot better as I tinker with it. for now its just chucked together


----------



## Gill (2 Feb 2021)

New pump arrived and its even smaller than the stock pump. Flow has been greatly improved and can see the flow from the outlet again.


----------



## Gill (12 Feb 2021)

The new pump was a fail, Far too powerful for this size. so much so that it was overflowing from where the inlet sits into the sump area. So switched it back out for the original pump. 
More plants came, had ordered some Orange Juice. Will see what it looks like in here. So far it is doing well within a few days and showing new growth. 
I am contemplating making a lilly type outlet for for this using drinking straws, as they fit onto the outlet pipe. 

I have ordered a new one of these tanks, and will keep this one for spares.


----------



## noodlesuk (12 Feb 2021)

Gill said:


> I am contemplating making a lilly type outlet for for this using drinking straws, as they fit onto the outlet pipe.



That would look the part, make it more like a big tank. Would you eventually try it on some acrylic tube, or you going to wait and see how it pans out on a straw? A mini acrylic lilly pipe would look very smart, but maybe tricky to get right!


----------



## Gill (13 Feb 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> That would look the part, make it more like a big tank. Would you eventually try it on some acrylic tube, or you going to wait and see how it pans out on a straw? A mini acrylic lilly pipe would look very smart, but maybe tricky to get right!


I will see how it goes with using the straws. One advantage would be that when they get algae build up I can just cut a new one to size and replace.


----------



## Gill (17 Feb 2021)

The straws arrived, and I cut to size etc and fitted. Works really well, and looks OK.
Also the cleaning brush you get when you buy reusable straws, fits inside the inlet/outlet for cleaning etc.

The Orange juice is also doing very well. And its making its way up and out of the tank. 

_Please excuse the glue residue. Had made an outlet cover using plastic as lost my piece. And it does not want to come off. Hence why I ordered a new tank._












Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (26 Feb 2021)

A Little problem developed where the Bloody Mary shrimp were making there way down the sides of the outlet. 
Solved that by stuffing the sides full of Fissidens Geppi I got from the Forum. So Far no more wandering.


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2021)

MMMmmm did the weekly filter maintenance and pipe cleaning brush clean on the inlet weir etc. Turned the pump back on and it was like it was snowing worms. 
Will have to sterilise everything once then replacement to this arrives. It was literally snowing minute white worms for over 10 mins. Cant see them this morning, and no shrimp missing.


----------



## Karmicnull (28 Feb 2021)

Any idea what they are?


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> Any idea what they are?


I think they are detritus worms, but that many so quickly is amazing.


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2021)

replacement tank arrived today, so going to tear this one down and swap it all over to the new one. 
Will be all nice and shiny


----------



## dean (7 Mar 2021)

Don’t forget plenty of pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2021)

The new model is taller by 1cm.
And cunzo is etched into the bottom right corner of the sump/stand. 

The lid is better now, instead of resting simply on the rim. It now has a few mm lip the sits comfortably on the rim now. So the lid will no longer bow at the edges. 
The sheet the light unit sits on broke in one corner trying to push it into place, does not bother me though. 
Used the straw for the outlet again and works great.

Not sure what the new light unit would be like. As did not order that peice of kit. 


Rescaped the tank. And banked the substrate higher at the back, now there is a bit more height to it. And planted all the orange juice stems properly. 
All the buces are doing very well and the godzilla look lovely now. 













Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2021)

I have used fissidens to block off the gaps at the outlet. To stop any shrimp trying to climb down it. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmicnull (7 Mar 2021)

A shrimp jungle! I can't get over the fact that the whole thing fits on a chopping board.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2021)

Karmicnull said:


> A shrimp jungle! I can't get over the fact that the whole thing fits on a chopping board.



Thanks it does look deceptive. And its a mini chopping board.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2021)

The Pump has been improved upon as well, and is completely silent. And there is now a visible current and ripple effect from the outlet.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2021)

A few pix now all settled down.
X1of the snow White anubias a has melted away. Which is a shame.

And a also there is a permanent resident added, now sourced. A lone male formosa. And it is adult size and less than 1cm.

Feed using ntlabs guppy crumb. And it floats and then sinks.
3ml of tropica fertiliser a week.

Also a quick shot of some shrimp trying to climb up into the straw outlet.

And a shot from the back

 am def going to order some more species of buce, they look so good in any sized tank.





















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookii (8 Mar 2021)

Looks great @Gill - I’m still waiting for mine to arrive, it appears to be quite literally on the slow boat from China!


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> Looks great @Gill - I’m still waiting for mine to arrive, it appears to be quite literally on the slow boat from China!


exactly, I ordered mine on the 1st feb and arrived a few days ago.
did you get the complete kit etc


----------



## Wookii (8 Mar 2021)

Gill said:


> exactly, I ordered mine on the 1st feb and arrived a few days ago.
> did you get the complete kit etc



Yeah, ordered mine on the 27th Jan - I was told that Chinese New Year slowed it down, so they’ve apparently sent me two as an apology.

I went for the MUYE units I linked to earlier in this thread - I’m looking forward to seeing how they work.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2021)

Gill said:


> Well thats good , one on its way to me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Just remembered i had ordered one of these. will have to try and find out where i stashed it.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2021)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Mar 2021)

I remember when these first came out they were about £30 or so, then once they caught on started selling by £50 more! 

Are they still at ridiculous prices or are they modestly priced at source? I think 30 is the absolute max I'd pay for this, despite how cool it is


----------



## Gill (9 Mar 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> I remember when these first came out they were about £30 or so, then once they caught on started selling by £50 more!
> 
> Are they still at ridiculous prices or are they modestly priced at source? I think 30 is the absolute max I'd pay for this, despite how cool it is


They are back down to around £30 now. Mine was £28


----------



## Wookii (29 Mar 2021)

Gill said:


> The new pump was a fail, Far too powerful for this size. so much so that it was overflowing from where the inlet sits into the sump area. So switched it back out for the original pump.
> More plants came, had ordered some Orange Juice. Will see what it looks like in here. So far it is doing well within a few days and showing new growth.
> I am contemplating making a lilly type outlet for for this using drinking straws, as they fit onto the outlet pipe.
> 
> I have ordered a new one of these tanks, and will keep this one for spares.



Hey Gill,

My Pico tank has finally arrived on the slow boat from China. It's a really nice tiny little tank, and I'll post a thread on it in due course, but the little pump on it is has pitifully low flow. 

Did you manage to resolve the low flow on yours? I know you tried that eBay pump, and you reported above that it was too powerful?


----------



## Gill (30 Mar 2021)

No Worries will be good to see your take on it. 
So yes thet clear plastic straw idea worked brilliantly. As it is now forcing the outflow thru a narrower field. and thus creating a more substantial flow rate. I have played about with the angle of the cut on the straw. And found that a larger angle cut gives a faster flow rate and causes the venturi effect to draw oxygen into the water column. 
I will take a video of mine so you can see. 
I would advise to block the sides of the outlet with moss so that the inhabitants are drawn to the algae growth and get stuck, which one of the bloody mary shrimp did with mine.


----------



## Gill (31 Mar 2021)

Here is a quick video, you can see how much the flow has been improved upon.









						pico tank outlet mod
					






					youtube.com


----------



## Wookii (31 Mar 2021)

Gill said:


> Here is a quick video, you can see how much the flow has been improved upon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff, thanks Gill. Is that with a 3W 150L/H pump?


----------



## Gill (31 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> Great stuff, thanks Gill. Is that with a 3W 150L/H pump?


Yeah that is with the stock pump that came with the new cunzo tank.


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2021)

So this has flooded my shelf area x2 that this sits on. Over the last 36 hrs.
The slightest debri in the inlet makes it flood. A leaf had detached from the orange juice and blocke the top slit horizontally.

And the next was that the inlet was gurgling alot.
So cut up a straw and inserted it into the channel. To help the water flow.
And then added a teeny triangle of course sponge and that was enough to cause a blockage and flood last night.

So I am loosing my ragg with this thing.
The older version never had this problem. And had set that up multiple times with different scapes.

If it happens again I will throw it out the window.

So for now I have cut a 3mm strip of course sponge to stop any debris causing it to flood


----------



## Wookii (4 Apr 2021)

The tank I’ve got has a tube inside the weir tube, so that the weir is both top and bottom draw.






It was something I was going to put into place anyway for better circulation, so I was really please when I saw it was already built like that, but adding it to your tank may help if the weir gets blocked?


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2021)

Cheers for that. 
I am going to remove the weir. And see if that helps. 
That way the water will just flow down the triangular section.


----------



## Gill (4 Apr 2021)

Otherwise it's a new tank for me. 
Off for 3 days, so going to take a trip to the world of waters nearby. And also have a look at wharf and bardills


----------

